
What if “dopamine fasting” isn't Silicon Valley B.S.? - jelliclesfarm
https://www.inverse.com/article/59978-dopamine-fasting-trend-neuroscience
======
al2o3cr
Dopamine fasting is one thing, but if you really want to be the most
productive person in SV you need to try a 10-day hydration fast.

~~~
ttul
I love this. Yes. The most productive person is dead. Because work produced
divided by time worked is literally undefined when time worked is zero
(because you are dead).

~~~
masonic
Problem: death doesn't scale.

Solution: uh, blockchain?

